# Revell Germany 1:150 VASA Swedish Regal Ship



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Just picked up the Revell Germany 1:150 VASA Swedish Regal Ship.

The review and write-up is pretty impressive!

http://www.scaleplasticandrail.com/...1211-1150-swedish-regal-ship-vasa-from-revell

Anyone else getting this Revell Germany 1:150 Vasa ship? 

It looks much better than the Airfix version that was out there...

MMM


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Could you post some pictures of the parts? I am still deciding between this kit or Airfix's 1:144 scale version


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ryoga said:


> Could you post some pictures of the parts? I am still deciding between this kit or Airfix's 1:144 scale version


Did you click the link, which has, ya know, pictures of the parts?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It looks like an "okay" kit. Is this a new tool item as it looks much like old Pyro kits from 50 years ago. I don't care for the molded ropes around the bow, molded rope ladders, etc.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

My understanding is that this is a new tool. For $45.00 msrp...I can make my own ratlines and get it looking much better. It does come with rigging line. 

From what I have read, it is better than the 1:144 Airfix version...at least the cannon hatches are opened up although they use some kind of track to mount the cannons evenly which is actually not a bad idea. Plus it keeps them from possibly popping loose inside the lower decks.

You can't really see inside of the ship anyway at that scale and is a definate improvement over the holes that the cannons got stuffed into before on the Airfix version.

It was designed as an easy to build approach for modelers just getting started with ships yet still has a Level 5 skill rating with 330 parts.

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Doesn't look bad... It is nice to see some new sailing ship kits after a pretty long drought. Remember though with the Airfix kit, that mold is pushing 50 years old now. Those kits came out decades ago so its hard to really compare that kit to the Revell one.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

This looks like it could be a very nice build w/a bit of extra work on it. Quite tempted to get it and throw it in the pile...though Ill be 97 before I get to it, I have had a PT 167 sitting on my desk staring at me for a couple months now.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

John P said:


> Did you click the link, which has, ya know, pictures of the parts?


 *trying to act innocent here*


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice Kit. I may have to pick this one also.....Cheers Mark


----------

